# sinaleiro



## Cassiomax

tem alguma pessoa ahi que puder me ajudar com a palavra "sinaleiro"??


----------



## Outsider

Mire aquí varios _sinaleiros_.


----------



## jazyk

É assim que minha tia se refere aos semáforos. Acho tão estranho. A única pessoa que ouço dizer sinaleiro é ela.

Jazyk


----------



## Vanda

Os gaúchos, se não me engano, dizem sinaleiros.


----------



## Outsider

Quero esclarecer que em Portugal "sinaleiro" se refere ao polícia que dirige o trânsito. No Brasil, não sei...


----------



## Vanda

Bem lembrado, Out. Sinaleiro para nós tem outro sentido básico: 
1 .  Indivíduo incumbido de dar sinais a bordo. 
 2.  Aquele que nas estações de estrada de ferro faz sinal aos trens para avisar de que a linha se acha desimpedida.

E o sentido dos posts acima, usado pela tia do Jazyk e provavelmente (ronan vai lembrar para mim) pelos gaúchos. Alguns dizem sinaleira e outros, sinaleiro.


----------



## jazyk

> Quero esclarecer que em Portugal "sinaleiro" se refere ao polícia que dirige o trânsito. No Brasil, não sei...


Ah, que bom foi você dizer isso. Pensei que se referia a sinaleiro = semáforo. Sinaleira nunca ouvi, mas acho que é bom possível. De qualquer forma, acho que o termo que é usado pela maioria dos brasileiros (e imagino também pelos portugueses) é semáforo. Podemos chamar-lhe palavra neutra, digamos assim.

Jazyk


----------



## Outsider

Vanda said:


> Bem lembrado, Out. Sinaleiro para nós tem outro sentido básico:
> 1 .  Indivíduo incumbido de dar sinais a bordo.
> 2.  Aquele que nas estações de estrada de ferro faz sinal aos trens para avisar de que a linha se acha desimpedida.


Bom, esses significados pode ser que também existam em Portugal. Eu estava a pensar no de "semáforo", porque depois de ter lido a resposta do Jazyk reparei que havia imagens de semáforos na busca que eu indiquei acima.


----------



## Vanda

Deixa eu ver se me expliquei direito:
1o. sentido de sinaleiro: vide definição 1 e 2 do meu post acima.
2o. sentido de sinaleiro: (em alguns lugares/regiões) no lugar de sinaleira/ semáforo/ sinal , farol/ sinal de tráfego/ sinal luminoso.


----------



## Tomby

Segundo os dicionários VOX, que concordam com a Vanda, *sinaleiro* pode ser em espanhol "_guardavía_", quer dizer o empregado que vigia a linha férrea; também *guarda-linha* (em português). 
Cumprimentos!


----------



## Cassiomax

encontre esta palabra en una cancion llamada "menino do sinaleiro" y queria saber si hay algun contexto especial para esta frase.


----------



## Alandria

Cassiomax said:


> encontre esta palabra en una cancion llamada "menino do sinaleiro" y queria saber si hay algun contexto especial para esta frase.



Chico del semáforo. =)


----------



## Vanda

Cassio, já havíamos respondido a sua pergunta acima. Veja o primeiro _hilo _que você criou.


----------



## Cassiomax

Bom, agora lí todas as respostas e foram de muita ajuda mesmo. Muito obrigado gente!! cumprimentos.


----------

